# Egyptian mouthbrooders



## Larry-T

Two weeks ago I purchased four Egyptian Mouthbrooders at a club auction. I housed them in a ten gallon tank and started feeding them on brine shrimp, bloodworms, earthworm flakes, and mysis shrimp. Earlier today I noticed the large male trying and failing to dig in the substrate. I figured the gravel was too big for his mouth, so I pulled out the fish and plants, emptied the tank, replaced the gravel with white sand, and reset the tank. They spawned within an hour and I now have a female holding a mouthful of eggs isolated in a net breeder.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Excellent! 
Are these the ones we used to call Haplochromis burtoni for so many years, 
( but who knows what they're called this month? )

Good catch, Larry, noticing that the male was having difficulty and helping him out like you did. I'm glad it paid off for you! It just goes to show that while good food is very important for egg production and prespawn conditioning, the physical requirements have to be met as well, such as the diggable substrate in this case.

Do you plan to keep her in the breeder net, or are you going to move the others and give her the whole tank?


----------



## Larry-T

I'm going to see if I can set up another tank for the three other fish and then let her loose. Fortunately, I have another empty ten nearby.

She's supposed to hold for ten days, so there's no rush.


----------



## Z Man

Sounds like he is either talking about Presudocrenilabrus multicolor or P. nicholsi.


----------



## Larry-T

The species I'm talking about is P. multicolor, the original mouthbrooder in the hobby. Well, I set up another ten gallon tank and moved the three other adults into it before tipping the female out of the net breeder. She's currently holding position in the middle of the tank right under some bunch plants.


----------



## Damon

Larry always gets the best, spawn friendly fish. ITS NOT FAIR!!!! lol


----------



## DavidDoyle

Zman- at about what size/age can a female P. nicholsi spawn? And you should pop into AquaChat more often- are missed.


----------



## Z Man

I'm here almost every day. I will never answer a question about a fish I didn't work with myself. Mostly worked with dwarfs. I have a pair Nicholsi now as a matter of fact. They breed at quite a young age. I've had some breed at about 1 1/2". Maybe about 8 months but can't say for sure. Really depends on what they are fed and and how quickly they grow.


----------



## peanut_dimples

Larry-T said:


> Two weeks ago I purchased four Egyptian Mouthbrooders at a club auction. I housed them in a ten gallon tank and started feeding them on brine shrimp, bloodworms, earthworm flakes, and mysis shrimp. Earlier today I noticed the large male trying and failing to dig in the substrate. I figured the gravel was too big for his mouth, so I pulled out the fish and plants, emptied the tank, replaced the gravel with white sand, and reset the tank. They spawned within an hour and I now have a female holding a mouthful of eggs isolated in a net breeder.


how many fry did u end up with. and did u separate the mama after they were free swimming or was she good with them?


----------

